# John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics 10/5/2009



## John Starkey (25 Mar 2008)

Hi All,some of you will already know this setup from tff, but since those old pics i have changed things around here and there, Ealier today i did a big trim and thinned out the P,helferi this was growing over the top of each other due to me planting it too close, i hope you like what i have done i am quite pleased with it esspecially as its my first go at a planted setup and one of this scale too,The tank measures 150 x 50 x 60 i follow ei and change 50gals every tuesday, your comments will be appreciated, regards john
Enjoy the pics


----------



## Arana (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Stunning plants and a lovely scape too, well done John


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Looking good John! I don't think we've seen the Rummy noses before? They look stunning.


----------



## ceg4048 (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Wow John, these are brilliant! I don't know why I was expecting to see Godzilla when you warned me that you were going to post because this is exemplary. You've still got a couple of antennae sticking up with the h. polysperma but otherwise smashing. 8) I have my P helferi in a very similar configuration, and my Crypt wendetii brown is in the same relative location!

Very impressive John. Well done, and especially for a first go. Thanks for sharing.  

Cheers,


----------



## nry (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Arrghh, all that algae, must drive you mad 

Lovely, a real testament to your hard work and major up front research!


----------



## John Starkey (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Hi all,thanks for all the nice comments, i must admit it is hard work but i think the end results make it all worth while, one of my most enjoyable things to watch is the reaction of visitors when they see it for the first time, take care all john


----------



## GreenNeedle (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

I think we can tell you like the cardinals John.  Bet you're glad you got 'em.

I have a feeling that when you setup for each pic you waited for as many cardinals to get into shot before shooting.  am I right?. lol

On another note looks amazing.  must be quite hard to maintain such a large tank and I know you have quite a bit of light overheasd so even more so.

Moss looks great too.  Mine gets algified at the slightest hint of a CO2 dip. lol

Andy


----------



## TDI-line (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Looks brilliant John, keep up the good work.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Looks great, plants look very healthy ang great scape 
Love that foreground plant, whats it called?
Keep us updated on the progress


----------



## nry (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

I get the visitors comment.  Loads of people comment on my tank, plants, and also the small fish.  Most think they are baby fish!


----------



## planter (25 Mar 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Very nice John ! the pogostemon looks fantastic


----------



## stevet (26 Mar 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Very nice looking tank - good exponent of the more 'dutch style' tanks i personally favour! I am not a huge nature aquarium tank fan - i like profusions of cooler greens and different styles of plants densely planted. I especially like the sense of layers of plants from front to back.

Makes it hard to post ones own journal pics with such good examples of the art on display. Knocks the socks off any readers tank pics in PFK imo (not that i am knocking these other tanks - my own is one of them).

Rams are nice too!


----------



## John Starkey (3 Apr 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Hi Stevet, i like the jungle style layouts but the work involved in trimming every two weeks or so, and the weekly 50g water change can be tiresome but i do enjoy it, i may spend some money at the TGM meet on the 4th april on a new smaller setup, i would like to do a 60x45x60 amano style scape, i would use this set just for competitions as i feel the larger setup i have would be too much work for me ( especially at my age   ) thanks for the commplements,regards john.


----------



## Themuleous (9 Apr 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Hi John, 

Hope you don't mind but I'm gonna totally rip of some (OK several) bits of this scape!!  Love the H.poly Rosanervig and having see the crypts at the weekdend I'm gonna use these in the jungle rena I'm doing in the Gold Fish Bowl.  Java moss will also be added like you have it.

Hope thats ok!! 

Sam


----------



## John Starkey (9 Apr 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Hi John,
> 
> Hope you don't mind but I'm gonna totally rip of some (OK several) bits of this scape!!  Love the H.poly Rosanervig and having see the crypts at the weekdend I'm gonna use these in the jungle rena I'm doing in the Gold Fish Bowl.  Java moss will also be added like you have it.
> 
> ...



Hi Sam,when you have finished the scape in the gold fish bowl i will come down with you and have look,i feel quite honoured that my jungle style has given you some ideas, take care regards john. 8)


----------



## ulster exile (9 Apr 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

You haven't just given Sam ideas...  it's truly lovely.

Whoever said that imitation was the sincerest form of flattery was pretty much spot on.


----------



## John Starkey (9 Apr 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*



			
				ulster exile said:
			
		

> You haven't just given Sam ideas...  it's truly lovely.
> 
> Whoever said that imitation was the sincerest form of flattery was pretty much spot on.



Hi Chrisie, thanks very much i do try hard especially as i am not very artistic, take care regards john.


----------



## Ray (10 Apr 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Missed this the first time, very nice tank John.  I particularly like your crypts and the p. helfrei.  How many pots of p. helfrei have you got in there?  Must have cost an arm and a leg - I bought 1 pot (Tropica) this weekend and it was 7.50 - ouch!    

Could you say what your crypts are, from left to right or do a planting plan?

Cheers,

Ray


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (10 Apr 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

I think they are all crypt wenditii, just brown and green varieties. I tell you what, these photos do not do the tank justice. There is nothing quite like seeing this tank in the flesh!
Top far left and right is Limnophila aquatica, one in the middle top to left is hygrophila polysperma rosarenvig(sp).


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (10 Apr 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Oh and the moss!!! Its so cool the way it branches out and spreads...


----------



## Aeropars (10 Apr 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

John,

Just a quick question which i've always wondered about.

You have stems at the back closely followed by crypts and rosette plants in front of them. when these stems get to tall and you trim a few times to the point you need to uproot and plant the tops, how do you go about doing that? seeing how tightly everything fits in i cant see how you be able to get your hands in there to replant them without disturbing or damagin the other plants in front.

Lee


----------



## beeky (10 Apr 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

I was thinking much the same when I saw the Vallis. I like it but when it becomes a weed I find it too much effort.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (10 Apr 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Long tweezers! Every aquascapers friend...

John kindly donated his set from AE to me, so now I have curved tweezers and skissors. Definately THE way to go!


----------



## John Starkey (10 Apr 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*



			
				Aeropars said:
			
		

> John,
> 
> Just a quick question which i've always wondered about.
> 
> ...


Hi Aeropars, like lisa says i use long curved tweezers ( ukaps set) os much easier than using your hands,regards john.


----------



## John Starkey (10 Apr 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*



			
				beeky said:
			
		

> I was thinking much the same when I saw the Vallis. I like it but when it becomes a weed I find it too much effort.



Hi Beeky, personally i think the vallis is easy to control i use long scissors to cut the runners and replant in the same area,obviously when that said area has acheived the look i want then that is the time for me to donate the cuttings to members (for a small donation to ukaps of course),regards john.


----------



## George Farmer (10 Apr 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

WOW!!

Can't believe I've missed this, John.

We need to organise me coming to visit you for an interview/photo shoot for PFK...


----------



## Aeropars (11 Apr 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Aeropars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmm.. i have a set of ling tweesers but perhaps mine are a bit too bulky. Not being able to see the substrate and how much your putting the stems under is my problem. No sooner as I have let go than one or two stems float! With plants in the front like you have, are you not working blind when planting at the back?


----------



## John Starkey (13 Apr 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*



			
				Aeropars said:
			
		

> john starkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Aeropars, i find it no problem i just move the other plants aside and plant before i do a water change,i find it easier while the plants are upright not bent over when the tank is half empty, i also have a folding ladder that acts as a walk way along the front of my tank and i can reach the bottom easily,regards john.


----------



## John Starkey (5 May 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Hi all,today i gave the golden rams away to my neighbour and went and purchased 8 puntious denisoni rose line torpedo barbs,maidenhead aquatics did me 8 for Â£100 they were Â£15 each or three for Â£40 i will post up some pics when i come back from prague in two weeks time,i have been busy changing some plants around so you will notice the differance,take care all regards john,ps i go away a week today  8)


----------



## Steve Smith (5 May 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Oooh, changes are always good   Have fun in prague!


----------



## Steve Smith (11 May 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi all,today i gave the golden rams away to my neighbour and went and purchased 8 puntious denisoni rose line torpedo barbs,maidenhead aquatics did me 8 for Â£100 they were Â£15 each or three for Â£40 i will post up some pics when i come back from prague in two weeks time,i have been busy changing some plants around so you will notice the differance,take care all regards john,ps i go away a week today  8)



I was offered some yesterday at Â£5 each!!  This was a sort of special discount mind...  But even then the listed price on the tanks was 11.50 each!


----------



## John Starkey (11 May 2008)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Hi Steve,Â£11.50 is still not a bad price, didnt mind paying Â£100 for just eight fish they are very good quality. regards john


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Jan 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Just been looking though some journals that have got to the bottom and found this gem  I remember this from almost a year ago on TFF. Since I have gained more knowledge I now see this scape is much better than i previously thought!

That P.Helferi carpet has to be one of the best around!

Any updates on this or has it changed?


----------



## John Starkey (9 Feb 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Just been looking though some journals that have got to the bottom and found this gem  I remember this from almost a year ago on TFF. Since I have gained more knowledge I now see this scape is much better than i previously thought!
> 
> That P.Helferi carpet has to be one of the best around!
> 
> Any updates on this or has it changed?



Hi Arron,the setup is still going strong but it doesnt look anything like the old pics,what i do now is use this setup as a sort of test tank to learn how to grow algae free plants and see if i can grow some of the more difficult plants,it does have some sort of shape but i wouldnt call it Amano style   ,regards john


----------



## John Starkey (29 Mar 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Hi All,

Dan stayed at my place friday and took some pics of my setup so hopefully an update tomorrow,

regards john.


----------



## Steve Smith (29 Mar 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Awesome!  Looking forwards to pics john


----------



## Dan Crawford (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Here are some shots as promised.....


----------



## jay (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Thats awesome.. and the most staurogyne ive ever seen in a tank.


----------



## StevenA (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Absolutely beautiful tank John, very healthy plants    Nice photography too Dan  8)


----------



## aaronnorth (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

very nice


----------



## Steve Smith (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Looks fantastic John, I bet you spend ages looking at it of an evening 

Can't wait to see it in the flesh!  Soon I hope


----------



## John Starkey (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3*

Hi All,

thanks for kind remarks,on the left hand side at the rear next to c,balansae there is some l.glandulosa growing (slowly)and some l,aromatica,so in time it will look different again in that corner,

regards john.


----------



## johnny70 (30 Mar 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 25/03/*

Stunning tank John, I love it


----------



## TDI-line (31 Mar 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

Looks lovely John.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (31 Mar 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

BLAM! Father Starkey comes up trumps....mate, that Stouragym carpet is brilliant.....uber clean and uber healthy....and who says ya cant teach on old dog new tricks ahy pal.....good woork.... 8)


----------



## SunnyP (31 Mar 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

Good Job on the new look John!!! Its got a nice, fresh feel to it and the plants all look superb!


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Mar 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

Looking great, nice carpet too, been wanting to a s. sp. carpet for ages, just need the right quantities and its not cheap! lol
Awsome tank, congrats John


----------



## Themuleous (31 Mar 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

Lovely tank, truly a thing of beauty.  Nice one John, keep it up 

The opti-white nano should look top notch if this tank is anything to go by.

Sam


----------



## keymaker (31 Mar 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

I can only repeat what others said here before. Stunning Mate, stunning.


----------



## james3200 (31 Mar 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

Hi John, tank is looking great, nice and healthy too


----------



## Fred Dulley (31 Mar 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

Hey John.
Nice tank, mate. I'd be well chuffed   
Loving the Sterbai.


----------



## John Starkey (31 Mar 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

Hi All,

once again thanks to you all for the kind remarks,i can tell you this tank keeps me on my toes,but then thats what this planted tank hobby is all about,if you keep on top of things and good husbandry then you will be rewarded with a nice setup with healthy plants,healthy fish and a living picture which is always changing,

regards john.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (1 Apr 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

Well said old bean  8)


----------



## TDI-line (10 Apr 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

Hi John,

i was just wondering what fish you have in your tank, and how well they shoal?

Regards,

Dan.


----------



## George Farmer (10 Apr 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

No idea idea how I missed this beauty...  Sorry, John, old bean!

The plant health is super and aquascape excellent, done justice by the photography too.

Great stuff, all round!


----------



## John Starkey (11 Apr 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Hi John,
> 
> i was just wondering what fish you have in your tank, and how well they shoal?
> 
> ...



Hi Dan,
As i havent done this on here i thought it a good idea to give the full setup spec,

tank is 150x50x60cm,about 400ltrs (98g) after displacement,
filters are two eheim 2028s,
i koralia 2,
2 heaters (internal) wish i had got the external,
diffuser is a rhinox 5000, co2 is on two hrs before lights,and off one hrs before lights,
co2 is run at 4/5 bps 
lighting is an arcadia luminaire with four 54w t5s,tubes are one jbl nature,two plant pros,one philips t5,
photo period is run like so,two tubes on at 2pm=108w,all four tubes on just for 1.5 hrs 1500 until 1630=216w then two tubes on until 1030pm,total period 8.30 hrs.

Plants,
C,balansae,
C,wedtii green and brown,
C,tropica,
R,rotundifolia,
L,rubins red,
L,aromatica,
Bylyxa japonica, 
Microsorum pteropus "windelov"
stourogyne,
Anubias barteri var.nana,
Anubias barteri var."coffeefolia"
Plant food,10 mls of easy life profito 5 days a week,7mls of tropica plant nutrition + 5 days a week, 15mls of easylife easy carbo 5 days a week t(his is only fed when lights are on as it is taken up inside the hour so i have been told), one rest day.
Fish,
98 cardinal tetras (was 100 but have lost two in 18mths)  they shoal occasionally, but feeding time is great to watch)
12 rummy noses (hemigramus rhodostomus)shoal brilliantly 
6 flying foxes (crossocheilus siamensis)
2 corydoras sterbai
8 redline torpedo barbs

The tank has been running for nearly two years with no real algae issues,i change 40% of the water every week,and clean the filters once a month alternatley,
i do plant pruning as and when needed.

Thanks for looking in regards John.


----------



## John Starkey (11 Apr 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> No idea idea how I missed this beauty...  Sorry, John, old bean!
> 
> The plant health is super and aquascape excellent, done justice by the photography too.
> 
> Great stuff, all round!



Thank you George,

regards john.


----------



## nry (11 Apr 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

Glad to see this is still going well John!  What I really miss about not having a larger tank is the limitations on plants and fish, I love those sterbai, I had 4 in my tank a good while back but swapped them last year.


----------



## Steve Smith (12 Apr 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

I might get a chance to have a gander at John's tank in the flesh on Monday   Really looking forwards to how it's changed since I last saw it!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (3 May 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

Love the tank John, looks really natural. I'd love to come and stare at it for a few hours in real life again - hint


----------



## John Starkey (3 May 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

Hi lisa,what a lovely surprise to here from you again,you know you are always welcome to come to our place,ann would love to see again too.thanks for the nice comments,
Take care john x


----------



## aaronnorth (3 May 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

nice to hear from you Lisa  How's everything going? Last time we spoke you wasnt having much luck


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (4 May 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

Yeah I'm ok cheers, just really busy finishing my degree (26 days to go). Things aren't much better at the moment, but they soon will be!

John - I'll hold you to that, I want to take my sister to see the blue planet... I'll have to pop in for a cuppa


----------



## John Starkey (4 May 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

Sure thing lisa just give me some notice so we can be at home for you,

take care john.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (4 May 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*



			
				Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm ok cheers, just really busy finishing my degree (26 days to go). Things aren't much better at the moment, but they soon will be!
> 
> John - I'll hold you to that, I want to take my sister to see the blue planet... I'll have to pop in for a cuppa



If your up that way, pop into the green machine for a brew and say hello.


----------



## John Starkey (9 May 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

Hi all,today I am doing a bit of a rescape, out goes the rotala,and the ludwigia repens,all given away free as usual,
I will be adding 4 pots of cyprus helferi,2 pots of didiplis diandra,2 pots (maybe)of h micanthramoides,I will try and take pics as I go but I am very messy when I redo things   ,
Regards john.
Ps I will adding p,stellata next weekend after my visit to Tgm.


----------



## Garuf (9 May 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

Sounds good to me John, it always pains me that I never get to see your tanks in the flesh!


----------



## John Starkey (9 May 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

Hi garuf,you are  welcome to my gaff anytime dude as any  member of our society is,you could get the train here no prob the wife will feed you,regards john


----------



## TBRO (9 May 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*

Love the staurogynes carpet    , somthing I'll have to give a go sometime. Did it come emergant ? If so, does it take a long time to change into submerged growth ?


----------



## John Starkey (9 May 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> Love the staurogynes carpet    , somthing I'll have to give a go sometime. Did it come emergant ? If so, does it take a long time to change into submerged growth ?



Hi Tbro,it came in pots,only joking mate,it came from tgm and they keep their plants in purpose built tanks with lighting and co2 injection thats why they are top quality,
regards john.


----------



## John Starkey (10 May 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics 10/5/09*

Hi All,i have sorted out photo bucket so here are few pics of my mini rescape at the rear ot the tank,as you know this tank is only a learning tank so no real shape to it,maybe when i do a complete strip down (if i dont sell it in twelve months time)i my take on a proper job,






Didiplis diandra



cyprus helferi



H micranthemoides on the right of tray












regards john.


----------



## samc (10 May 2009)

the cyprus looks great john. is that the didiplis in front of it? i had some once, when i had it, it grew loads of side shoots 

if you sell your setup will you be giving up the hobby or getting a new tank?


----------



## John Starkey (10 May 2009)

Hi samc that is didipli in front of Cyprus h,it should look ok once it gets going,all the plants were top notch loads in each pot as you can see,I won't be giving up the hobby if sell the big setup,im just thinking of down sizeing as it's hard work at my age (54)  doing a tank of this size.I have two other tanks waiting to be setup which I will be doing in early June.
Regards john


----------



## Superman (10 May 2009)

I was amazed when I saw your setup John.
I don't know how you have the time to look after it.
I do sense slight movement into smaller setups but having a few of them.
Can't wait one that's grown in John.


----------



## samc (10 May 2009)

i thought that might be the case i should imagine alot of time maintaining the tank.

bet you want to try a few different things too   

look foward to seeing what ull do with the other tanks


----------



## John Starkey (10 May 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> I was amazed when I saw your setup John.
> I don't know how you have the time to look after it.
> I do sense slight movement into smaller setups but having a few of them.
> Can't wait one that's grown in John.


Hi Clarke,I keep foregetting to post in your nano journal it looks realy nice, 
I am starting to lean towards smaller setups but I do love my big tank,just wathching evrything in the evevnings is great.
Regards john


----------



## John Starkey (10 May 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> i thought that might be the case i should imagine alot of time maintaining the tank.
> 
> bet you want to try a few different things too
> 
> look foward to seeing what ull do with the other tanks



Hi samc I most likely will sell the big tank,with several smaller tanks you would have chance to learn more at a faster pace,I would like to have a low light setup too.
Regards john


----------



## aaronnorth (10 May 2009)

nice and lush


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (10 May 2009)

*Re: John starkey 450lts 112g journal new pics added today 30/3/*



			
				Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Lisa_Perry75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do mate, you'll have to do your best sales pitch to convert me back to the fresh side of things   


John - can you post a full-tank shot?


----------



## TDI-line (10 May 2009)

Looking good John.


----------



## John Starkey (10 May 2009)

Hi All,
thanks for the replys always appreciated good or bad'
regards john.


----------



## Steve Smith (10 May 2009)

Hope your carpet is OK John!  Glad you got it planted mate   Can't wait for a full tank shot *hint* *hint*


----------



## Themuleous (10 May 2009)

Looks nice John 

Sam


----------



## John Starkey (11 May 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Hope your carpet is OK John!  Glad you got it planted mate   Can't wait for a full tank shot *hint* *hint*



Hi Steve,the carpets fine the wife didnt even notice till I told her   ,I will add a full tank shot when its grown in
Regards john


----------



## John Starkey (11 May 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Looks nice John
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam, thanks mate see you at Tgm Sunday,rgards john


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 May 2009)

Looking sweet John, Cyperus was a great choice, i'd never have thought of putting that there. Good work


----------



## John Starkey (11 May 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Looking sweet John, Cyperus was a great choice, i'd never have thought of putting that there. Good work


Hi dan,cheers mate I think it will ok if it grows well,less prunning,
See sat for mosh up,Ukaps baby.
John


----------



## Dave Spencer (11 May 2009)

Hiya wopmeister!

Is the D. diandra going to be a fairly large bush? I have only used it in smaller tanks, and often wondered what an expanse would look like.

That is one seriously healthy, vibrant looking tank you have.  

Dave.


----------



## John Starkey (11 May 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Hiya wopmeister!
> 
> Is the D. diandra going to be a fairly large bush? I have only used it in smaller tanks, and often wondered what an expanse would look like.
> 
> ...



Hi Dave, the plan with the d,diandra is to see how tall and bushy i can get it without it going leggy,as for the healthy look i am pleased to say i dont have any algae issuses at the moment (says he)  .
regards john.


----------



## nry (11 May 2009)

54...sooo old lol, I look forward to being 54 in ways - I might well have the time to get a larger tank


----------



## John Starkey (11 May 2009)

nry said:
			
		

> 54...sooo old lol, I look forward to being 54 in ways - I might well have the time to get a larger tank



Hi Nry,you can buy mine if you want ,regards john.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (13 May 2009)

I want it John


----------



## TDI-line (18 May 2009)

Any new pics John?


----------



## Mark Webb (19 Jun 2009)

Great looking tank John, I have a 6 footer I am planning to setup. What substrate did you use?


----------



## John Starkey (19 Jun 2009)

Hi Mark,

i used eco-complete substrate,if i was doing it again i would use ada soil but what ever you use its not going to be cheap on a tank your size,i used nine bags in mine and i think ten would have been better,eco -complete is not very good for carpeting plants like HC and GLOSSO when the soil is new.

good luck with it regards john.


----------



## Mark Webb (13 Dec 2009)

John, can you ID this little fella please?


----------



## andyh (13 Dec 2009)

Mark Webb said:
			
		

> Stunning tank John, can you ID this little fella please?




Mark

Not to steal johns thunder but its a Golden Ram, I think know as Microgeophagus ramirezi

Amazing fish, make sure you check the blue ones aswell. 

John-Have you ever kept Rams with Cherry shrimp, do you think they would eat them? (Anybody got any experience?)


----------



## Vito (14 Dec 2009)

I kept 4 in my tank once that had over 70 shrimp in there, when I re-scaped not one left.


----------



## Mark Webb (14 Dec 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> Mark Webb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Andyh, are they difficult to source? cant say I have ever seen one before.


----------



## andyh (14 Dec 2009)

Mark Webb said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Normally not to bad, you see more Blue ones than gold ones.
Maidenhead aquatics normally carry them, most fish shops should be able to get you them.


----------



## Fred Dulley (14 Dec 2009)

Make sure you get ones that come from Holland, Germany or Czech. The ones from the middle east are poor quality and don't last.


----------



## Mark Webb (14 Dec 2009)

Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> Make sure you get ones that come from Holland, Germany or Czech. The ones from the middle east are poor quality and don't last.



Thanks Fred, can the origin be determined by markings?


----------



## Fred Dulley (14 Dec 2009)

No. You just have to ask and trust the shop where the Rams came from. Most Maidenhead aquatics will be more than happy to oblige.


----------



## John Starkey (14 Dec 2009)

Hey Guys thanks for finding my journal,i looked for it on sunday and gave up after 30mins,  
regards john.

ps: at the weekend i will do a indepth write up about my journey and thoughts with this setup as it was my first planted tank.


----------



## CeeJay (14 Dec 2009)

Hi John


			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> ps: at the weekend i will do a indepth write up about my journey and thoughts with this setup as it was my first planted tank


If this was your first attempt at a planted tank, I'd hate to see it when you get more experience   .
To give it a go with such a big tank must have been daunting at the start.
Hats off to you, you've done a great job   

Chris


----------



## John Starkey (28 Dec 2009)

This was taken with my i-phone yesterday,





regards john.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Dec 2009)

(wolf whistle) wit woo john. 

me loves it! the crypts are rather special.


----------



## John Starkey (28 Dec 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> (wolf whistle) wit woo john.
> 
> me loves it! the crypts are rather special.



Cheers mark,i had just trimmed the rotala green as well,i am doing water changes every three weeks at the moment and its not making any diff at all to tank condition,
regards john.


----------



## Nick16 (28 Dec 2009)

whats the back plant forming the 'wall'. its looking like a thinner version of vallis, but much much more attractive.


----------



## John Starkey (28 Dec 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> whats the back plant forming the 'wall'. its looking like a thinner version of vallis, but much much more attractive.


Hi nick
it's Cyprus heferi grows like a weed,when I strip the tank down in the spring all the plants will be put in the for sale section,
regards john.


----------



## Nick16 (28 Dec 2009)

how tall has it grown for you? it might prove somethng to fill a gap i have!


----------



## hydrophyte (28 Dec 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> This was taken with my i-phone yesterday,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a pretty good shot for an i-phone.

Your plants look happy too. I haven't seen anybody use C. helferi in a layout in some time and yours is beautiful.


----------



## John Starkey (28 Dec 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> how tall has it grown for you? it might prove somethng to fill a gap i have!



Hi Nick,the tank is 60cm tall and the c,helferi must be at least 90cm long,
regards john.


----------

